# Aulani booking dilemma, 6/1 for 3 nights, and I am waitlisted



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2012)

A niece is attending a wedding on Oahu for this particular weekend.  She needs just the three nights, so I got on the waitlist for two different views, both of which are the cheaper views.  So far, I have seen three different views pop up, one for each of her dates.  I am considering booking these separately and then she would ask if she can stay in the same unit she checks into, supposing it's the cheapest one of the three nights.  

The only one there right now is the 2nd in a standard view.  Should I grab these as I see them and hope for all of the same view?  Will this cancel my waitlist request?  What is the penalty for cancelling close to check-in time, should the waitlist go all the way to the 7 days before, which I pray it doesn't take that long.  

Got any help for this newbie?  :rofl:


----------



## slum808 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Play the odds*

Here's the break down of the rooms for Phase I and II.
Of the 106 lock-out unit in Phase I and II; Standard View (8%), IV (30%), Pool (13%) and OV (49%). If you're playing the waitlist game, I would choose IV and OV because there's more rooms. Of course that means you need more points for the OV. 

If you cancel inside of 30 days, your points will go into a holding account. You can only book reservations less than 60 days in advance with holding points. 

If you see single days available, I would book them and tell ms if your waitlist comes through to cancel your single night. You never know, you might just piece together the whole thing. See the post below, owner finally pieced 8 nights together in a PV for Auguest

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62991


----------



## slum808 (Feb 28, 2012)

What size room are you looking for, there's a studio IV available for the 2nd. I would take that and keep searching daily.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am thinking of taking it.  They are a young couple and want the cheapest possible.


So what are the penalties for cancelling?


----------



## slum808 (Feb 28, 2012)

As long as you cancel more than 30 days out, there are no penalties. I do it all the time.


----------



## slum808 (Feb 28, 2012)

As a backup or alternate you could rent points from a Marriott owner and stay at Ko Olina. A studio would be about $550-$600 mountain view for the three nights.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Got it.*

•Cancelling a reservation 31 or more days prior to check-in: All Vacation Points used to make the reservation, including any borrowed Vacation Points, will be restored to your account in the Use Year in which the reservation falls.
•Cancelling a reservation 30 days-1 day prior to check-in: All the Vacation Points used to make the reservation will be placed in the Holding Account in the Use Year in which the


----------



## slum808 (Feb 28, 2012)

No, once you borrow points their stuck in the use year of the reservation. They do not go back to the original UY.


----------

